# Shipping to Mexico



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm considering buying an item in the USA, then shipping to Mexico via Alaska Air Cargo. Has anyone done this, I can't find any information on the tariff charge, I know the shipping charge, but am still trying to determine if this is feasible. I did this years ago but can't remember the details.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

I live in Saltillo but buy many things in the US. I have it shipped to my friend's address in Laredo Texas and make a trip every 4-6 weeks to Laredo to pick things up. If it's feasible for you to travel to Laredo or McAllen Texas, it might be the way to go. You avoid the extra shipping costs and the tariff as you can claim it as a "used" personal item. Good Luck


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't live close to the border. I will still check on the tariff rate. I'm not interested in claiming it is used, I just want to pay the fee and move on.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

What is the size and "yard sale" value of the item? I ship things into Mexico all the time for my business and I could give you some more info if you give me more info.


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Shipping Update*

I'm also interested in this. I live near DF and was looking to have some Christmas gifts sent from the USA. I wasn't able to figure out which system to use, best options, etc. in time for the 25th but I'd still like to find out what people have found to be the good bad and ugly of the operation: FedEx v.s DHL v. etc. and any other advise anyone might have.


----------

